# Asia made it home today.



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Went to Denver to get Asia today. It was so nice meeting Kristi (flippedstars)This little rock star dog came with all her important food, treats, several dresses, the cutest collar ever and her blanket. And she was wearing a Navy dress (my daughter went to The Naval Academy and is currently active duty). That was so thoughtful. I am overwhelmed. 

I'm sure saying goodbye was hard for Kristi because this dog is a sweetie. She was perfect the entire day. (and it was a long day) We both took early early flights and poor Kristi and Asia had to wait an extra hour and 20 plus minutes for my plane to get in delayed. But when i got off the plane, she was waiting for me with Asia in her arms.  OMG, she is the cutest little thing. So much fluff of the softest fur ever. 

I had about 4 hours to wait for my next flight and was dreading what I would do with her for that long. I went outside to get some air and she looked around. Then we found a quiet corner inside, plopped on the ground and opened her crate. She popped out and was content to stick close to the crate and hang out. She pottied for me before the flight, drank some water and was quiet and perfect the entire flight. Even beforehand, while waiting by the gate, I opened the door to her crate and she was happy to lay in it next to me and didn't even try to get out. 

We got her home and Peach and Bruiser were very interested in her. Asia, not so much. She looked scared so we decided to give her downtime and let her veg. She is now laying next to me and my 8 year old on the couch. She is zonked out! 
Here are pics from today.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad she made it home safely and I hope she warms up to Peach and Bruiser very soon!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwwww she is a doll!!! What a good girl she was today!! I'm sure she'll be more interested in exploring everything tomorrow after a good nights rest!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awww....look at that adorable face!!!..


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Awww! She is so cute glad she made it home safe and sound.Hope she settles in well.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations, Tricia!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww i'm so happy to hear this. what a wonderful day for you all!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, how wonderful. I just love it when things work out so nicely!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Glad she made it home safely and I hope she warms up to Peach and Bruiser very soon!


Thanks Kristi. I just put her to bed in her little pink playpen with a bed, her blanket, a couple of toys, food water and a potty pad. She is comfy and not whining. Crossing my fingers. And she is totally warming up to us. Jumps up and wags her little tail when we come in there to peek at her. haha

My dance assistant is begging me to bring her to dance class tomorrow. (oh yeah, right. She would be thrilled with being passed around and handled by a bunch of little kids and parents....um. no. Enough commotion for a little while. I told her she could come over if she wanted.)

So, so far so good. How are your chis? Did they notice she was gone?
I hope you get a good rest tonight. Long day.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awww  she is so cute


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So happy to know what a perfect little girl Miss Asia was for her very long day! Tricia, I am sure you are just "over the moon" to have her as part of your family.. congratulations!
Kristi, I can only imagine what an emotional time this has been for you..Asia's wonderful disposition and behavior for such a long trip is a credit to the manner in which you have raised her.. Kudos to you!
Blessings, Deb


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my god she is so beautiful... I admittedly am not usually a fan of the shorter-snouted chi's, but this lil girl is definitely an exception to that- I just adore her sweet little face!! Congrats on bringing her home!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Thanks Kristi. I just put her to bed in her little pink playpen with a bed, her blanket, a couple of toys, food water and a potty pad. She is comfy and not whining. Crossing my fingers. And she is totally warming up to us. Jumps up and wags her little tail when we come in there to peek at her. haha
> 
> My dance assistant is begging me to bring her to dance class tomorrow. (oh yeah, right. She would be thrilled with being passed around and handled by a bunch of little kids and parents....um. no. Enough commotion for a little while. I told her she could come over if she wanted.)
> 
> ...


I have a feeling she will feel much better once she's had a night's sleep lol. Its so cute when she wags that tiny little white tail!

HAHA well, I threw her into "life" pretty much from hour one that I got her, soooo you COULD bring her with you  

Leah definitely knows she is gone, no one else seems to care or notice. Oakley also seems to know she's gone and she's happy about it, brat!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh you got her earlier than I thought! Such an exciting day, I love bringing a new puppy home. Cant wait to see more pics of her with your crew.

Kristi- I loled at what you said about Oakley, that would totally be Reeses reaction! Leo and Miley would miss each other, but Reese would just be relieved.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

So glad all went smooth for gorgeous Asia. Looks like it's time for a new siggy


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

glad everything went well for you all,
its great to meet someone off the forum too, i met aiga, firefox, last year at the pet expo.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awwww so pleaed all went well for you today, cant wai to hear how she settles in x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awww bless her, great pics.. im sure she`ll settle in her new home in no time


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww congrats Tricia! Asia has been a favorite of mine ever since Kristi first posted a pic of her sweet little face - she is just so stinkin' cute!!!!! 

LOL, that is too funny about Oakley being glad she is gone too. I think both Colette and Chloe would be happy if the other left. Colette more so though because Chloe rules the roost, but Chloe would be happy because then she would be the center of attention - she is such a turd!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

awww...congradulations!!! She is such a gorgeous girl!! Glad all went well with her journey home with you


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> So glad all went smooth for gorgeous Asia. Looks like it's time for a new siggy


I totally need a new siggy. I have to take some good pics of the others and then hopefully someone can help me. My siggy is so old. No peach and it is Maya and Bruiser.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad she made it home safe & sound! I'm sure she'll be 100% settled in in no time.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww you are so lucky!!!
Asia is a real cutie pie!
Glad all went well for her journey.
Congrats! xxx


----------



## Lace914 (Mar 23, 2011)

Such a cutie! Looks so similar to my baby when he was a lil' guy! 
Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How is little Asia settling in?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

foggy said:


> How is little Asia settling in?


She is doing so well. I just love her personality. She is peppy and fun, but not hyper. She is funny though because she growls at my husband. It has "forced" him to pet her and play with her and I think he secretly likes her. He looked at her barking at him and was like, 'Really, tough guy?" haha Then he had her on his lap petting her and playing. So, it might be the dog that makes him like dogs. haha
She is getting on well with Bruiser and Peach. Bruiser leaves her alone and Peach isn't attacking her, but rather sniffing her and playing. But Peach is being a big jerk to Bruiser. What's up with that? She is biting at him, using her body to move him, jumping on him etc. It's really weird. It's like they are fine with the puppy but fighting for dominance between themselves. Newsflash for Peach. (take the dominance. Bruiser won't fight you.) So she is being a little pill. But Asia is doing well. Sorry for the long-winded answer. haha


----------



## Tacobella (Feb 11, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

She is soooo cute!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am so happy that Asia is home. I love the pictures !!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

tricializ said:


> She is doing so well. I just love her personality. She is peppy and fun, but not hyper. She is funny though because she growls at my husband. It has "forced" him to pet her and play with her and I think he secretly likes her. He looked at her barking at him and was like, 'Really, tough guy?" haha Then he had her on his lap petting her and playing. So, it might be the dog that makes him like dogs. haha
> She is getting on well with Bruiser and Peach. Bruiser leaves her alone and Peach isn't attacking her, but rather sniffing her and playing. But Peach is being a big jerk to Bruiser. What's up with that? She is biting at him, using her body to move him, jumping on him etc. It's really weird. It's like they are fine with the puppy but fighting for dominance between themselves. Newsflash for Peach. (take the dominance. Bruiser won't fight you.) So she is being a little pill. But Asia is doing well. Sorry for the long-winded answer. haha


That's wonderful that she is doing so well! yay! She really does seem to have the cutest personality. Sorry the others are fighting though, I know big changes can make them act up. I'm sure they will all settle soon.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

foggy said:


> That's wonderful that she is doing so well! yay! She really does seem to have the cutest personality. Sorry the others are fighting though, I know big changes can make them act up. I'm sure they will all settle soon.


Thanks. I think we are well on our way back to normal. I caught Peach and Asia sleeping together in the same little bed with Asia's head resting on Peach's back. So I think we will all live happily ever after.  (Tried to get a picture of it but Asia saw me and jumped out. darn)


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

omg she is so cute!


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

what i cutie!!! i want a second chi!! one is just not enough!!!!


----------

